# anyone own an ipaq 1940/1935?



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I was wondering if you liked your ipaq 1940/1935? I like the slim idea design. tell me your thoughts. Also, I want to go wireless with it.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

i dont own one yet, but i was looking into the ipaq 1940. It includes bluetooth, it is WiFi ready (all you need to do is buy the WiFi card). I used one for the day and it was pretty cool. The only thing, HP/Compaq doesnt install any cool software on their iPaq's. But there is tons of FreeWare on the net.


----------

